# lot of birthdays today



## BayleesFishees (Jan 26, 2006)

I counted 33 birthdays......or was one of them 31 different screen names......anyways must a been cold in May 23 years ago....


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

:lol: Happy Birthday to all!


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday everyone.............


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol, they aren't to be welcomed... at least most of them, they are spammers... we are doing our best to take care of these guys asap.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, I was just coming here to make a post about this..


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

lol, i noticed that too. like 90% of those screen names turned 23 today. :roll:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL - yeah, I noticed that first thing this morning - m ostly those drug spammers


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They're all the same person, or at least all generated from using the same bot. I deleted a whole bunch of them but ran out of time.


----------

